# Thanks Guys!



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who makes this forum great. I recently took a vacation and joined a large gun forum (over 25,000 members) to see what's going on... what a difference! Everyone's an expert, every SD hypothetical scenario was filled with bravado and oozed of fantasy. Everybody seemed to want to get into a gun fight and couldn't wait to legally shoot someone, lol... seriously! 

Multiple threads i was engaged in were locked (not due to me) and I was told how inexperienced I am in the world of concealed carry & gun fighting (apparently it was obvious because I didn't subscribe to their mall ninja mentality) ... and how I have no clue how violent criminals would act or respond in situations... how I was a novice because I had a low post count, etc, etc. Ughhh....

Long story short, I'm glad everyone here (for the most part) is mature and interested in intelligent discussions instead of the bravado club to see who can put the "new guy" in his place.

Anyway, deleted my profile there and I'm happy to never look back. Saw a few guys from here in there which was nice, but glad to be gone from there, lol.

Thanks for being a great group of guys I can discuss all things firearms related. Sorry for the rant, it's been bugging me and wanted to get it out there.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Glad you're back. by the way, I found your binky.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Who are you again? 

:anim_lol:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Any chance you might let us see the link? Just to see how it is on the other side?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

We aims to please...... :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

HandGunForum: Your home away from home...except that you're at home...Oh, what the heck...
It's like you never left.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

By the way, we're having VAMarine reset your post counter to zero. Have a nice day.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Great, I can go back to knowing nothing then, lol.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Any chance you're gonna post the site link? Would love to check it out and see the differences.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Great, I can go back to knowing nothing then, lol.


:anim_lol:


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

welcome back to where EVERYBODY knows your name

now fess up--what site was it? inquiring minds want to know


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

boatdoc173 said:


> welcome back to where EVERYBODY knows your name
> 
> now fess up--what site was it? inquiring minds want to know


I don't want to know ,lol .

But I would google search it , if so desired. That's only if TAP n RAck used the same user name....I'm sure the search engine spiders, crawlers have already picked it up..lol,,,, I don't personally like linking other forums, it gives them ranking in a cyber sense.
:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought about it , TAPnRack might be a tough search, it's a gun tactic , very non specific to one's identity.. 
:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

When I search ,,"boatdoc173" there is a big trail of crumbs. Lol. (Just using you for an e.g.) :smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

pic said:


> I thought about it , TAPnRack might be a tough search, it's a gun tactic , very non specific to one's identity..
> :smt1099


New guy from Michigan sold you out


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You should be a detective... nice work.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If he told us outright which forum it was, he'd probably have to kill us all. 

I'm too young to die.............:watching:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Dell Comics


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Good forums are hard to find. This is the 3rd handgun forum I've joined but I like the way this place works. It took me almost a dozen different places before I found the religious forums I'm on. Even in my fringe little hobby (building lightsaber replicas), there are good forums...and then there are cesspits.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd like to see some replica pics...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wyoming_1977 said:


> ...Even in my fringe little hobby (building lightsaber replicas), there are good forums...


_Replica_ light sabers?
How the heck will you defeat the Empire with only a _replica_ light saber?

I sense a [snark] in the Force!


----------

